# It’s amazing how close members can become over time



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m as guilty as anyone for not contacting forum members just to keep in touch during the year. I am going to try better this year. Hopefully this post finds everyone in good health


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

You too! Thank you. Stay safe sir!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

All's well here, hope you and your family are doing well.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

All is well Mr Tag, hope y’all are doing well there also . 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep, doing well. Hope you all are too. 👍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

doing good here,hope its all good for you and yours


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I trully appreciate the kindness and fellowship that has been extended to me here by you good people.
The most important thing in communication is hearing what isn't said.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Me and mine are all well and pushing forward. 
Best wishes to you and yours..... everyone!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy new year and keep shooting to all members! Stay safe.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

All good here. Hope you and everyone else is doing well.


----------

